# Hitting switches from the door



## kaoru59 (Dec 12, 2013)

i come to America to learn more about my lifestyle of lowriding..I am a Japanese girl who loves to lowride in my town...One day soon i wish to own lowrider here in U.S.
I go to crenshaw and watch everybody do lowriding...But i cant understand why some American people have lowrider and different person hits their switch...I think if you own lowrider and love your lifestyle you should be able to hit your own switches.
i also like hitting switches OG STYLE from the door..


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

You speak the truth


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

post a pic of yourself so we know who wer talking to!


----------



## kaoru59 (Dec 12, 2013)

baldylatino said:


> post a pic of yourself so we know who wer talking to!


----------



## kaoru59 (Dec 12, 2013)

86bluemcLS said:


> You speak the truth


thank u


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

I love u <3


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

Japanese are about that life. Americans just fake the funk!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn. I like the fact that she posted a pic of herself IN the rider! Not draped over the hood but inside that mothafucka! Looks like a 59 at that. #props. As far as the topic, I'm learning to get smoother on switches but I don't hop. I think everybody should devote a weekend or at least a day to get in tune with their lowrider and learn how to tickle them switches!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

kaoru59 said:


> View attachment 950762


:fool2:



CEN said:


> Japanese are about that life. Americans just fake the funk!


word em up son!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

kaoru59 said:


> i come to America to learn more about my lifestyle of lowriding..I am a Japanese girl who loves to lowride in my town...One day soon i wish to own lowrider here in U.S.
> I go to crenshaw and watch everybody do lowriding...But i cant understand why some American people have lowrider and different person hits their switch...I think if you own lowrider and love your lifestyle you should be able to hit your own switches.
> i also like hitting switches OG STYLE from the door..
> View attachment 950570
> ...


welcome gurl!!! and u said alot,,, if u cant hit ur own switch:thumbsdown: and somebody else is hoppin it,,,, not cool.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

CEN said:


> Japanese are about that life. Americans just fake the funk!


this guy^ :uh:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Damn. I like the fact that she posted a pic of herself IN the rider! Not draped over the hood but inside that mothafucka! Looks like a 59 at that. #props. As far as the topic, I'm learning to get smoother on switches but I don't hop. I think everybody should devote a weekend or at least a day to get in tune with their lowrider and learn how to tickle them switches!


:scrutinize: aren't you the one building a Saturn with standards and bondo?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

CEN said:


> Japanese are about that life. Americans just fake the funk!


I love eating spaghetti. Italians just fake the funk


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

very honorable to hit your own switch:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


nice!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't get mad at the japs.. they took our lifestyle and perfected it.. and mam, your car is clean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

she would definately get the CHORIZO


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Big props. Takes skill to hop from the door, i bet your man is proud...my girl will ride but thats about it haha


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I love her.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Now post a picture of you standing next to a car. .Full body so we know it's really you. .


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MinieMe209 said:


> Now post a picture of you standing next to a car. .Full body so we know it's really you. .


right, and do some jumping jacks while you're at it.. oh wait, let's not forget about hitting the switch from the door.. then maybe slide in a youtube video.. no that's still not enough.. you gotta fly me where you are.. I need proof that it's really you :run: we need all this verification in order to be "layitlow" approved :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you would get the chorizo too! :fool2:


187PURE said:


> right, and do some jumping jacks while you're at it.. oh wait, let's not forget about hitting the switch from the door.. then maybe slide in a youtube video.. no that's still not enough.. you gotta fly me where you are.. I need proof that it's really you :run: we need all this verification in order to be "layitlow" approved :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MinieMe209 said:


> Now post a picture of you standing next to a car. .Full body so we know it's really you. .


:twak:


----------



## kaoru59 (Dec 12, 2013)

187PURE said:


> right, and do some jumping jacks while you're at it.. oh wait, let's not forget about hitting the switch from the door.. then maybe slide in a youtube video.. no that's still not enough.. you gotta fly me where you are.. I need proof that it's really you :run: we need all this verification in order to be "layitlow" approved :uh:


i posted pic 
go to my instagram for video @kaoru59


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

187PURE said:


> I love eating spaghetti. Italians just fake the funk


Oh the irony.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

TCS sheck in


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

warning said:


> :scrutinize: aren't you the one building a Saturn with standards and bondo?


Thats 2 cities, 3 years, and 2 cars ago. You gotta catch up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Thats 2 cities, 3 years, and 2 cars ago. You gotta catch up homie :thumbsup:


 :roflmao: well consider me caught up


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

187PURE said:


> right, and do some jumping jacks while you're at it.. oh wait, let's not forget about hitting the switch from the door.. then maybe slide in a youtube video.. no that's still not enough.. you gotta fly me where you are.. I need proof that it's really you :run: we need all this verification in order to be "layitlow" approved :uh:


Predator mufuga! Why u want all that?


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

http://instagram.com/p/g6ra2Zu0iT/

^^^her video


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

kaoru59 said:


> i posted pic
> go to my instagram for video @kaoru59


Why don't you hang around any raza


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Everyone should definatly hit their own switch from the door or on a cord as long as they hit it themselves


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

kaoru59 said:


> View attachment 950762




Me love you long time Topic


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ya mamenselo


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:cheesy: i think i...kimi o ai-shite iru



kaoru59 said:


> i posted pic
> go to my instagram for video @kaoru59


:nicoderm:



*FRANCISCO* said:


> Ya mamenselo


si se deja wey por que no, esta ruka is trully bout teh life:yes:y tiene un 59 carro de batman


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I like this girl!


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

Japanese riders are puttin these americans to shame haha even the chicks are hitting their own switches.


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

Chicago-n said:


> http://instagram.com/p/g6ra2Zu0iT/
> 
> ^^^her video


she badd lil mama .. I can't hit the door and I been game for a minute lol


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

angel dust 59 said:


> she badd lil mama .. I can't hit the door and I been game for a minute lol


:wow::boink:


----------



## kaoru59 (Dec 12, 2013)

187PURE said:


> right, and do some jumping jacks while you're at it.. oh wait, let's not forget about hitting the switch from the door.. then maybe slide in a youtube video.. no that's still not enough.. you gotta fly me where you are.. I need proof that it's really you :run: we need all this verification in order to be "layitlow" approved :uh:


hahaha ..you are funny


----------



## kaoru59 (Dec 12, 2013)

playboi13 said:


> Why don't you hang around any raza


i know some South Side members....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> Why don't you hang around any raza


hey breh, her purse matches ur interior 

http://instagram.com/p/fDEqqzu0g0/


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> hey breh, her purse matches ur interior
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/fDEqqzu0g0/


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dangit, don't have instagram, upload the picture via the lil website. :tears:


ONE8SEVEN said:


> hey breh, her purse matches ur interior
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/fDEqqzu0g0/


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

kaoru59 said:


> i know some South Side members....


thats wassup mami.. :thumbsup:



ONE8SEVEN said:


> hey breh, her purse matches ur interior
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/fDEqqzu0g0/


:cheesy:



CEN said:


> :roflmao:


gtfo



DJLATIN said:


> dangit, don't have instagram, upload the picture via the lil website. :tears:


its a pic of a purse... use ur imagination..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

aye... she wanted to engulf herself in lowriding so she moved to LA... that should put all the LA haters quiet.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> aye... she wanted to engulf herself in lowriding so she moved to LA... that should put all the LA haters quiet.


and she rocks coach purses! post a pic of your pur....car!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> aye... she wanted to engulf herself in lowriding so she moved to LA... that should put all the LA haters quiet.


do you always suck this much dick or is today special?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> do you always suck this much dick or is today special?


breh, he drives a bigbody with coach interior, what do u think? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

Wtf this guy really has a car with purse guts???? You gotta be fucking kidding me :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:burn:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:burn::burn:


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

LMFAO :roflmao:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

¡DAM! Kaoru59 you one bad maamaajamaa :thumbsup: Lots of props on hitting the switch from the door.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kaoru59 said:


> i come to America to learn more about my lifestyle of lowriding..I am a Japanese girl who loves to lowride in my town...One day soon i wish to own lowrider here in U.S.
> I go to crenshaw and watch everybody do lowriding...But i cant understand why some American people have lowrider and different person hits their switch...I think if you own lowrider and love your lifestyle you should be able to hit your own switches.
> i also like hitting switches OG STYLE from the door..
> View attachment 950570
> ...


Maybe them busters would post THAT on facebook


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wtf?


ONE8SEVEN said:


> :burn::burn:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> dangit, don't have instagram, upload the picture via the lil website. :tears:


Get the instagram you be missing out pops.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

LA COUNTY said:


> ¡DAM! Kaoru59 you one bad maamaajamaa :thumbsup: Lots of props on hitting the switch from the door.


Hell yeah x2! :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CEN said:


> Japanese riders are puttin these americans to shame haha even the chicks are hitting their own switches.


:yes: ive been saying the same thing for a few years


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

flaked85 said:


> :yes: ive been saying the same thing for a few years


omgstca


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Chicago-n said:


> http://instagram.com/p/g6ra2Zu0iT/
> 
> ^^^her video


Kaoru59 nice! Is that 59 in the back ground blue?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

shes one cool chick!!!


----------



## kaoru59 (Dec 12, 2013)

thank you for support....


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

kaoru59 said:


> i come to America to learn more about my lifestyle of lowriding..I am a Japanese girl who loves to lowride in my town...One day soon i wish to own lowrider here in U.S.
> I go to crenshaw and watch everybody do lowriding...But i cant understand why some American people have lowrider and different person hits their switch...I think if you own lowrider and love your lifestyle you should be able to hit your own switches.
> i also like hitting switches OG STYLE from the door..
> View attachment 950570
> ...


KAORU59 SAID IT.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

kaoru59 said:


> i posted pic
> go to my instagram for video @kaoru59


I was just being a smart ass towards the other guy


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> Predator mufuga! Why u want all that?


to get turned on :naughty:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

kaoru59 said:


> hahaha ..you are funny


:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Get the instagram you be missing out pops.


man don't have time for all of those social websites.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> man don't have time for all of those social websites.


Buaha,

You're on FaceBook 24/7

:facepalm:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


You got all the fine qualities and can hit a switch.. can you cook?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you're thinking about your sidekick firmejoe. :rimshot:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Buaha,
> 
> You're on FaceBook 24/7
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> Why don't you hang around any raza


she dose.... she rolls with the "I" and the "M" in LA on any givin sunday


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Give you mad props. A woman that can hit the switch and do it right.


----------



## Paul kersey (Mar 9, 2013)

Buncha captains in here damit


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Paul kersey said:


> Buncha captains in here damit


Till she doesnt post tits, shell end up ESJ status.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Not sure, but may have seen her at home depot after Crenshaw...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

New years im n the door BIG TYMER C.C SGV


----------

